# Moebius 1/350 Seaview kit reviewed!



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, The International Plastic Modelers Society reviewed and assembled the 1/350 scale Seaview. The person who reviewed it gave it a glowing review and is worth checking out. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, it took them long enough! :hat:


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

And for those of us who would like to read this review:

http://www.ipmsusa2.org/reviews2/spsf-veh/kits/moebius_350_seaview/moebius_350_seaview.htm

Mark Dean


----------

